# Intercooler



## Ruth'Less (May 1, 2002)

I was thinking about getting a 300ZX TT intercooler and was wondering if it could be front mount on a NX 2000. How many whp is this intercooler good for or should I just splurge for a real front mount.


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

The 300ZX TT runs (2) small side mount intercoolers. There are other intercoolers that will fit and look better than the 300ZX TT side mount.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*kool*

There's also an aftermarket radiator for the 300z too that I would suggest getting also.


----------

